# FLAKE... HOK vs. SparkleEFX



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I've always used HOK flake and I am very pleased with the effect... I'm wondering how the Sparkle EFX flake compares? HOK flake hits hard and I'm not willing to sacrifice the effect, but of course it would be nice to save some money with the Sparkle EFX. The pics I've seen of cars done with the Sparkle EFX aren't all that impressive, but they are just pics so I don't really know... Any feedback on this would be great... thanks

Drew

HOK Flake....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok let me start by saying I used to also use hok flake before & I have to say that sparkle Efx is the same or better when it comes to brightness and pop . I use it for everything now , I would get at least a jar and test it if you don't like it, don't use it but all the custom work I have done for people they have been very happy with the results


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Go to the flake page I used both sparkle and hok on seperate parts of the lil truck power wheel u tell me the differance of which is which?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I ONLY USE SPARKLE EFX nutting else. anyone that knows me knows im a flake fanatic! ive used a bunch of diffrent flakes. from roth, hok, bling, alsa, and no name brands off of ebay. sparkle efx has been da best in my eyes. its not only the flake but da customer service mark gives. this mafucka will bend over backwards to make sure his customers are happy even if it means him loosing money. he stands behind his product. yeah hok has a big name and has been around for a while but i doubt u can call the owner and be like hey can i get just a few oz of flake to finish a job.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

here is my youtube page wit all da shit ive flaked out wit sparkle efx


http://www.youtube.com/user/ELSPOCK1?feature=mhee


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

I appreciate you guys taking the time to reply... and I'm happy to hear the Sparkle EFX is legit... thanks guys, I'm gonna give it a whirl


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

I been using sparkle Fx


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

I have used Sparkle EFX too and YES it does work great. Just like elspock84 is right, Mark is a great person to deal with and he ships super fast. So I do recommend Sparkle EFX.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

SPARKLE EFX.. flake it top notch :thumbsup:


Juan From Show status Customs.. Santa Paula


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:.What up!The H.O.K is cool but nothing compairs to marks stuff.There's a specific size that we would use back in the early 90's.Mark carries all sizes and colors,that's why I'm stocked up for a few cars.I will post a small video in a min....used two gallons of clear and 1 and half pound of flake special mix.Sparkle EFX to the mutha fucken top!:thumbsup:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

In all my years of painting, I don't think I have ever noticed much, if any difference in flakes. I've used HoK, Alsa, SEM (Ok, SEM sux), lil Daddy Roth, Kustom Shop, and Sparkle Fx, and they're pretty much all good. HoK is waaaaaay too expensive, I can't believe people pay their inflated prices. Get the cheapest shit if it's good, and this case it is, Sparkle fx.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

SparklEfx Black


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

http://youtu.be/QdMxTGzFwuk


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID BLING BLING CANT BEAT IT GOOD FLAKE GOOD PRICES AND GOOD PEOPLE KEEP IT MOVEN MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> In all my years of painting, I don't think I have ever noticed much, if any difference in flakes. I've used HoK, Alsa, SEM (Ok, SEM sux), lil Daddy Roth, Kustom Shop, and Sparkle Fx, and they're pretty much all good. HoK is waaaaaay too expensive, I can't believe people pay their inflated prices. Get the cheapest shit if it's good, and this case it is, Sparkle fx.


That's because it's all the same,from what i've been reading,and been told,it all comes from the same supplier....
Sparkle EFX,great service,great prices,great product,why go anywhere else.:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

sparkle efx ..form the cars and my frame is bad ass!!!...awesome results...and like everyone said...mark is a great dude..he will get your stuff out super fast:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

maaaan!!! that bitch is G!!!


mario805 said:


>


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

some of what i got from sparklefx good dude and always on time


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

chris g said:


> maaaan!!! that bitch is G!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

All people know in this game is HOK.. but let me tell you, it doesnt matter how many people hype up HOK, there are other options in products that are equal to, ot superior to HOK. and SFX flake is superior at less cost


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

SparklEfx


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

all i know is nobody beats Sugar Frosted Flakes :420: :drama::420:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

pancho pistolas said:


> all i know is nobody beats Sugar Frosted Flakes :420: :drama::420:


:rofl:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

sparklefx kicks ass! get the flake and spray it, its the best for sure


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I have use both, same results except Sparkle efx is way cheaper, and great customer service and delivery!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i use hok when im in dying need... but sparkleefx all day for me.. good price.. and it looks the same..plushe has a ass load of colors to choose from..hok only has a hand full..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> i use hok when im in dying need... but sparkleefx all day for me.. good price.. and it looks the same..plushe has a ass load of colors to choose from..hok only has a hand full..


:werd:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

One love to all of you guys! Thanks, and I'll keep doing my best.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a customer for life..as long as im painting..


----------



## lowrider1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DETONATER said:


> One love to all of you guys! Thanks, and I'll keep doing my best..


How's it going how can I buy some flake


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

lowrider1 said:


> How's it going how can I buy some flake


Shoot me a message and I'll get you a quote with shipping.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm also on facebook more often.. Search for , Mark "Sparkle efx flake" request me and shoot me a message :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhamilton70 (Dec 24, 2015)

i'm in long beach, who do you recommend to shoot some flake on my 64


----------

